# Smoked Country Ham Recipe



## tireguy (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone have a recipe/instructions for smoking a cured country ham?

Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 21, 2016)

This should take you all the way from start to finish, although, it just occurred to me that you want to double-smoke a ham:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134415/country-cured-ham-from-go-to-show-q-view-updated-6-10-13

If double-smoke is what you're wanting to do, there's not much to it. Most dry-cured hams require cooking to a minimum of 138-140* internal temp, depending on the producer. If it's a commercially produced ham it will state the minimum I/T on the label cooking instructions.

Smoke low & slow @ ~225* until desired temp is reached. You can glaze with maple syrup. You'll want to use the good stuff on a country ham...real maple syrup...you don't want to insult it with imitation syrup. Brush on the glaze once or twice along the way, preferably after the first 1/2 of cooking so it doesn't scorch...sugars can scorch at low temps over long cooking times.

Another good glaze is reduced pineapple juice. I've also used reduced lemon juice with maple syrup.

Cooking times will vary depending on smoker and it's convective efficiency, but figure 30 minutes/lb @ 225* to reach ~140 I/T. smoked on open grates and not in a pan...in a pan may take longer, and will reduce smoke contacting the surface of the ham which is in contact with the pan. I prefer open grates for EVERYTHING I smoke, whenever possible, _unless_ the process I'm using, or the food I'm smoking, dictates otherwise.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

Sounds like Eric has you covered!

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

Al


----------



## tireguy (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks guys and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2016)

Like Eric said, there isn't much to Double Smoking a Ham.

Below is my newest "Step by Step" on Double Smoked Ham:

Link:


> > > *Double Smoked Ham   *


I'll be doing another one tomorrow.

Bear


----------

